# Bind logs - wo?



## vikozo (11. Feb. 2018)

guten Tag
mir ist heute aufgefallen das die Infos unter /var/log/bind9 
bind.log debug.log query.log vom 9. Oktober 2016 sind.

werden die DNS abfragen in einem anderen Ort gelogt?
gruss
vinc


----------



## florian030 (12. Feb. 2018)

Das kommt immer ein wenig auf die Distribution bzw. die Konfiguration von rsyslog / syslog-ng an. Ich würde mal in /var/log/syslog oder daemon.log nachsehen.


----------



## alhazred (12. Feb. 2018)

/var/cache/bind/logs sind unter anderem ein paar logs unter Ubuntu. 
Das sollte auch so in der Config stehen.


----------

